# ISEE



## Steve (Feb 11, 2010)

Internation Society of Explosives Engineers - anybody heard of them? anybody a member?

ISEE website


----------



## Fudgey (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm a semi-active member in my local chapter. I do a lot of work cleaning up after explosions at waste management/transport facilities.


----------



## Dexman PE (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^ He's not only the president, he's a client.


----------

